# Tame the 65 DRRI volume a bit?



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I know with the HRD that dropping a 12AT7 into V1 lets you use more of the volume pot, but does this work in the DRRI on both channels? If it does, which tubes do I swap out with 12AT7s? There are a lot more tubes in the DRRI in than the HRD. I can't read schematics, and that's what I got when looking for tube layout diagrams. Can somebody show me the tube positions looking straight on the back Left to Right??

Even if the 12AT7 swap does not work on either channel, knowing which tube does what might be helpful.


I'm pretty sure this is why I got rid of my first one. Volume issues for me. I am more patient this time around and am looking at using the volume pot more to get better tone out of the amp at basement player levels this time around.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

This isn't exactly what you are looking for but it helps to understand what you are trying to accomplish...
Can I swap a 12AX7 for a different tube? | AmpTubes


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

To have less gain, 12AY7 is a better tube then 12AT7 to replace 12AX7

The Hot Rod Deluxe is a 40 watts amp
The Deluxe Reverb is a 22 watts. Why do want/need to reduce gain with a 12AT7  or 12AY7 ? 
To reduce gain on DR on both channel ; you need to replace V1 and V2


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Gain Factor
12AX7=100
5751=70
12AT7=60
12AY7=45
12AU7=19


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

V1 and V2 are the preamps for both respective channels.

V2 has an extra gain stage due to the reverb.
12AT7’s are fine in either. 5751’s even better.

But to put things into perspective, they are very loud and very clean amps with a lot of bass by nature. So by simply lowering the gain factor, you will still not be able to get any crunch are reasonable volumes.

My suggestion to get more reasonable volumes is to get a less efficient speaker. My 64HW comes with a 93DB Jensen C12Q with a wimpy magnet. It sounds amazing at acoustic and realistic volumes.

I’ve tried Greenbacks, Creambacks, golds, Weber’s, eminences.. all great speakers, all increase the volume tremendously into an unusable platform for living room or recording in a home.

I very rarely exceed 3/10 on the volume on channel 2. And that is with treble on 5 and bass on 2-3. Also, my volume knob on the guitar is usually between 50-70%. I don’t like an amp to be much louder than the projection of an acoustic guitar in the house and even with the tone master at .2 watts, it’s much louder than an acoustic guitar being hammered.

If you want to simulate gain, I’d try upping the treble, if you are like me and just find it silly that the amp is really loud beyond 3-4, than you are not alone.

here is a handy link:



BF/SF Deluxe Reverb | fenderguru.com


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul Running I do have a jpg of that chart on my desktop. I refer to it now and then. Not memorized, but I mostly know the order now.

I have a couple spare 12AT7s so that is what I'd use. I have no other preamp tubes to try presently. I am not after crunch, I generally play clean most often, and for crunch or grit, I go to my TM36. I will play with the tone settings tonight as well. I think I have my treble at 7.5 and bass at around 5.5 and maybe I am pushing too much through at those settings?? Volume is set at 1.5 at most right now. I am not opposed to the tone I am getting at this volume, but I know with the tubes pushed harder, I'd get a tone I'd like even more. So if I can bring down the gain stage, I can turn the volume up a bit more. It was the same on my HRD. I had a 12AU7 back then and found it worked great in the HRD. Knowing that V1 V2 are the tubes I need to try swapping out first helps. I assume they are the far right 2 looking at it straight on from the back?


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Maybe I don't understand this but won't putting in a lower gain preamp tube in just increase clean headroom but not tame the volume like an attenuator? If you lower the gain won't you just have to turn it up more to get it in to that sweet spot where its breaking up slightly? Which would do nothing to tame volume.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I am not looking for breakup. I am looking to stay clean, but increase the volume to get that tube tone that lower volumes can't get. I don't know for sure if it works on the DRRI as it does the HRD. It made a difference on the HRD by making the initial volume lower at the same setting meaning turning it higher to work the tubes a bit more. That's what I am after. Not breakup. I hope I am explaining myself well enough. I don't know all the correct terms and may be confusing some and making it harder to understand my goal.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Verne said:


> *I am not looking for breakup. I am looking to stay clean, but increase the volume to get that tube tone that lower volumes can't get.* I don't know for sure if it works on the DRRI as it does the HRD. It made a difference on the HRD by making the initial volume lower at the same setting meaning turning it higher to work the tubes a bit more. That's what I am after. Not breakup. I hope I am explaining myself well enough. I don't know all the correct terms and may be confusing some and making it harder to understand my goal.


Yes thats what I look for as well. I run my 67 Fender pro reverb around 3 or just under. Its still very clean but lower than that I'd get a thin, lifeless tone. I think there needs to be somewhat a harmonic distortion to get a fatter tone. I could turn my amp up to about 4 4 1/2 and the tone would be even better, thicker, yet still clean. If I were to lower the gain with tube changes I'd lose that. I've changed to lower gain tubes before and have never liked the result. I think that the best ways to accomplish taming volume while maintaining tube tone is a master volume or attenuator and those also have compromises. Luckily I have a dedicate room spaced far enough away from my wife's office and I can turn up enough to get a satisfactory tone. If I were to have to turn down to say acoustic guitar level I'd just turn the volume down and it would still sound better than trying to do it with a low gain tube change.


----------



## crann (May 10, 2014)

I've been down this road. There's a lot of drri mods aimed at earlier breakup (less efficient speaker, tube swap, removing V1 or V2) that also reduce volume. I found using input 2 and clipping the bright cap was the easiest solution. I think you can even clip one leg to make it easily reversible, if that's important to you.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Saw Daniel Lanois in Kingston at the Grand. He piled pillows in front of his amp so he could play it full out in a relatively small venue without blasting our heads off. It wasn't a DR and may not have been open backed, but seems worth a try. You may already have some pillows in the house…


----------



## loudtubeamps (Feb 2, 2012)

Experiment: Leave the pre amp tubes alone and try dropping an AU or AY into the phase inverter position.( the AT closest to the output tubes)
Been there, done that!


----------



## TimH (Feb 4, 2006)

Get a Deluxe Reverb Tonemaster? 🤷‍♂️


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

@Verne : No need to complicate this. Try your 12AT7s in both V1 & V2 and see if that gives you most of what you're after. Turning the EQ settings down on your DR as you mentioned _should_ help control volume as well so feel free to try that. IIRC, playing a DR w/ EQ settings on "0" yields absolutely NO sound. Finally, report back.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

StevieMac said:


> @Verne : No need to complicate this. Try your 12AT7s in both V1 & V2 and see if that gives you most of what you're after. Turning the EQ settings down on your DR as you mentioned _should_ help control volume as well so feel free to try that. IIRC, playing a DR w/ EQ settings on "0" yields absolutely NO sound. Finally, report back.


the twin definitely zero’s out without the EQ section but with the DR the middle is set in stone and the treble and bass just add scoop on either side as your turn then up. But with all of them at 0 the volume still works. It’s just that the mid is much more present at that setting.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

My primary advice is to get that amp off the ground and at ear level and ride that volume knob on your guitar with the amps EQ settings the same slope but lower. Maybe even less bass as the bass adds a lot of dimension to the perceived volume.

If that doesn’t work, I’d strongly consider a lower DB speaker. The C12K is 99db I think. And if I put that in any of my amps I would hate them because of how much they increase the volume.

If you need a treble bleed circuit for your guitar, I will make you one and mail it to you for free. It will help on the volume knob lowering on the guitar.

As others have said, the preamp tubes will lower the gain factor but it may just force you to compensate by turning the amp even louder. Hopefully it does exactly what you want though.

Also, removing V1 or 2 will increase the gain factor in the adjacent channel.

lastly, I’m assuming that the amp has JJ 6V6’s which are pretty aggressive power tubes to my ear. I love them, but they are not as modest as Mullard reissues or EHX. The amp may also be biased too hot.

As a last resort, I would suggest moving to a remote village in Quebec to a small farm house and simply cranking the amp and never having to think about the life you’ve left behind and the limitations of volume.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Or buy a smaller amp...


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Always12AM said:


> As a last resort, I would suggest moving to a remote village in Quebec to a small farm house and simply cranking the amp and never having to think about the life you’ve left behind and the limitations of volume.


I do like this idea. Granted, it could be north Ontario or just out of the frickin' city. Maybe a larger room would work as well. HAHAH


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

crann said:


> I've been down this road. There's a lot of drri mods aimed at earlier breakup (less efficient speaker, tube swap, removing V1 or V2) that also reduce volume. I found using input 2 and clipping the bright cap was the easiest solution. I think you can even clip one leg to make it easily reversible, if that's important to you.


There is no warranty on the amp, so doing this could be an option without any real repercussion. Aside from reattaching if it doesn't give the desired results.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Doug Gifford said:


> Saw Daniel Lanois in Kingston at the Grand. He piled pillows in front of his amp so he could play it full out in a relatively small venue without blasting our heads off. It wasn't a DR and may not have been open backed, but seems worth a try. You may already have some pillows in the house…


The problem there is I'd also be inclined to use the pillows and quite possibly start to build a Perry Como repertoire. I could try this. Curious as to how the muffled tone would be.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

loudtubeamps said:


> Experiment: Leave the pre amp tubes alone and try dropping an AU or AY into the phase inverter position.( the AT closest to the output tubes)
> Been there, done that!


I don't have any AU or AY at this time. I have the usual AT and AX. Even then, I have only a couple spare.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Chito said:


> Or buy a smaller amp...


The idea of finding a trade for the FSR PRRI with the C-rex and tweed is an idea that has entered my head. I was lusting after that one...........still am. This is what was offered in trade for my AC15 and I think I'd have been crazy to turn it down.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Would a volume pedal or EQ with volume control in between the board and the amp work the way I'd like? Or would it absolutely have to run through and FX loop to work that way?


----------



## RBlakeney (Mar 12, 2017)

since amps being too loud seems to be a common occurrence why don’t you just get a brake lite or something?


----------



## Alan Small (Dec 30, 2019)

Chito said:


> Or buy a smaller amp...


57 custom champ or a swart st


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Verne said:


> There is no warranty on the amp, so doing this could be an option without any real repercussion. Aside from reattaching if it doesn't give the desired results.


Disregard the bottom portion of the circuit,
The bright cap is shown here on the vibrato channels volume pot in the red circle.

I wouldn’t clip it, I would just unsolder on leg and bend it outward.

A lot of people do this to get the same sound as channel 1 but with access to the reverb and Trem.

I tried it on mine and actually prefer the bright cap. So much so that I found firmware for the tone master that still had the bright cap lol.

I also realized that my other DR has Trem and reverb on both channels, so the bright cap was not an issue.

I find that the bright cap actually helps in the volume war for the same reason a treble bleed helps on a guitar = the ability to maintain treble at moderate volumes. Because once you open it up to a certain volume the bright cap is not affecting the signal path either way.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

Alan Small said:


> 57 custom champ or a swart st


Both great suggestions Alan!


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

I'll bet someone would trade you a Bassbreaker 15 for this - problem solved.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Sell it, sell the tm36, buy that FM3 and use your computer speakers


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> looking at using the volume pot more to get better tone out of the amp at basement player levels this time around


Presently, at what setting of the volume pot are you finding your preferred spot for tone? Is it a wide band or narrow? Like say, the sweet spot occurs at 3...do you drift far off at 3.5 or 4 on volume?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Paul Running I can run it at 1.5 before the volume gets too loud, so I can't even get to 3 on the volume with the stock tubes. I tried the 12AT7s in V1 and V2 and was able to get the volume up a little more. Wasn't substantial, but it was around 3. Was still a tad loud, but it I do believe it sounded better, warmer. Ch1 broke up real fast as mentioned it would. I could play individual strings, but when I would chord, there was slight break up. Ch2 sounded pretty sweet. I put the AX back in to compare, and there was noticeable difference to volume then. I tried turning down the B/T knobs and didn't get a big change. I may just put the AT back in and enjoy the tone that I get. I may try and source an inefficient speaker for it. I know nothing of this, so that'll be a post when the time comes.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> As a last resort, I would suggest moving to a remote village in Quebec to a small farm house and simply cranking the amp and never having to think about the life you’ve left behind and the limitations of volume.


What I did as a first resort. Closest neighbour this way, that way and that way is about one kilometer.






You can get cocky with such liberty and for a while my ears almost bled. One thing I found great for high volume with less impact on your hearing apparatus, was to turn the amp facing a wall. In your case preferably an outside solid wall. It cuts a bit on high frequencies that are directional, but the growl is there.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

A natural amphitheatre, cool location.


----------



## Kerry Brown (Mar 31, 2014)

https://www.eminence.com/pdf/Maverick.pdf


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Verne said:


> I can run it at 1.5 before the volume gets too loud, so I can't even get to 3 on the volume with the stock tubes.


Seems very sensitive. Have you checked the volume pot, is it a 1MΩ, audio taper? maybe check it's linearity with an ohmmeter, making sure that it increases smoothly at an exponential rate, in the proper direction...not anti-log.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

BGood said:


> What I did as a first resort. Closest neighbour this way, that way and that way is about one kilometer.
> View attachment 371159​You can get cocky with such liberty and for a while my ears almost bled. One thing I found great for high volume with less impact on your hearing apparatus, was to turn the amp facing a wall. In your case preferably an outside solid wall. It cuts a bit on high frequencies that are directional, but the growl is there.


I’m envious!!


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Always12AM said:


> I’m envious!!


You can turn your amp to the wall too you know ...


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Always12AM said:


> Disregard the bottom portion of the circuit,
> The bright cap is shown here on the vibrato channels volume pot in the red circle.
> 
> I wouldn’t clip it, I would just unsolder on leg and bend it outward.
> ...


I found a mod over on TGP that allowed me to include the reverb and trem on both channels. It's worked great for the past 10 years and allows me to include or exclude the bright cap by just plugging into the appropriate channel. FWIW, I have pretty much exclusively used the Normal Channel since doing the mod.


----------



## Always12AM (Sep 2, 2018)

allthumbs56 said:


> I found a mod over on TGP that allowed me to include the reverb and trem on both channels. It's worked great for the past 10 years and allows me to include or exclude the bright cap by just plugging into the appropriate channel. FWIW, I have pretty much exclusively used the Normal Channel since doing the mod.


It’s funny you should say that because I’m considering paying someone to reverse that exact mod that’s built into the ‘64 custom. I actually may even just try to find a blackface deluxe non reverb one day as I love both the normal and bright channel and absolutely never use reverb from the amp.

That may also be because I never use pedals and play at mouse volumes. I don’t even have a reverb tube in my tube Deluxe.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Paul Running said:


> Seems very sensitive. Have you checked the volume pot, is it a 1MΩ, audio taper? maybe check it's linearity with an ohmmeter, making sure that it increases smoothly at an exponential rate, in the proper direction...not anti-log.


That is beyond my ability. I rarely touch anything other than tubes since I don't know enough. One day I can answer that because I can actually do that. Not yet though.




allthumbs56 said:


> I found a mod over on TGP that allowed me to include the reverb and trem on both channels. It's worked great for the past 10 years and allows me to include or exclude the bright cap by just plugging into the appropriate channel. FWIW, I have pretty much exclusively used the Normal Channel since doing the mod.


Is this the Fritz mod? I've read about that. At present, getting the volume under control is my main focus before worrying about using Ch1 with Ch2 attributes.


Would the volume pedal or EQ more or less act as a master volume through the FX loop? If so, I have that little box I made. It's just I was told it isn't doing what I thought it was when I'd turn the amp up, and turn down the Volume "pedal" I made. Attenuators are too expensive for me to go get one. For now, 12AT7 and just live with the volume setting and tone I am getting. It's not an awful tone by any means. It's more to my liking in it's present state then the AC15 gave me over it's 8mths here.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

do you have a boost pedal? preferably without true bypass. Turn the volume up on the amp and turn the volume down on the guitar. The boost pedal without true bypass even when turned off will give you the highs you lose when you turn down the guitar volume.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I don't, but I may just look for one now. Awesome, thanks!! 

I do have a Micro Dark up for trade for a basic attenuator at the moment, so if that doesn'tpan out, will look for the boost pedal. I had one, but sold it a while back as I didn't know to use it this way.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

new to me too. I've never thought of turning the guitar volume down because you do lose the highs. But the buffered pedal ( it doesn;t have to be a boost, just a pedal with a buffer ) really makes the low volume sound better. I was shocked with the video because I think the clean Marshall sounded better than the Fender.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@knight_yyz Would any of these be what I am after?









Fender Musical Instruments - Level Set Buffer Pedal


Fender Musical Instruments - Level Set Buffer Pedal




www.long-mcquade.com










ammoon Buffer Effect Pedal, Guitar Signal Buffer (Clean Buffer): Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


ammoon Buffer Effect Pedal, Guitar Signal Buffer (Clean Buffer): Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca













YMUZE MOSKY Mini Pure Buffer Effect Pedal Full Metal Shell lightweight and durable : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio


YMUZE MOSKY Mini Pure Buffer Effect Pedal Full Metal Shell lightweight and durable : Amazon.ca: Musical Instruments, Stage & Studio



www.amazon.ca


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

i'd go with the mosky because of the low price. If it doesn't give you the results you want its only a few bucks.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

I've come to really enjoy the tone with 12AT7s in V1 and V2 with volume at around 3 on ch1 and around 2 on ch2. Clipping the bright cap. Aside from making it less fizzy with drive pedals, what else does it do? Will it take the sparkling Strat sound away on ch2? It looks a bit involved with disassembling most of the board, but I have done that on my London Reverb head. I read about the Fritz mod for reverb and trem on ch1, but not sure I'd tackle that one. A good instructive video wasn't found. A quick run through of what he did was found, but I'd need more visual of how-to. Thanks guys. I've decided to go with the volume just set lower, until I can acquire an attenuator. Not unhappy at all with the tone I am getting at this point.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

If you are going to be near Hamilton any time soon I'll give you a home made buffer to try. It's an exact copy of the JHS schematic with high end German components. I have no idea how he justifies a 95 usd price tag for 6 bucks worth of parts. It's just a chip and a filter cap and some resistors.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

knight_yyz said:


> If you are going to be near Hamilton any time soon I'll give you a home made buffer to try. It's an exact copy of the JHS schematic with high end German components. I have no idea how he justifies a 95 usd price tag for 6 bucks worth of parts. It's just a chip and a filter cap and some resistors.


Shoot, thought I had replied to you. I am actually rarely ever out past Woodstock. I really never leave London much at all. I work, come home, eat and stay home. Repeat. Now and then I hit Woodstock with the mountain bike. I appreciate the offer just the same though. 


I did try playing with the amp up and the guitar down below 5 and got a lot of hum. Is that the noise floor I hear about but don't know if I've actually experienced it?


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Here's what I've done. I now have a 12AU7 in V1, V2 and a 12AY7 in the PI and it dropped the overall volume down and now I can run at about 4.2 without any face melting. I'll play it for a bit and see how it sounds over time.

I even put some 12AT7 in the TM36 and was able to run 18w mode at a volume setting just a little less than 5w and find it sounds better with those over the Sovtek 12AX7 and Ruby 12AX7 in PI at the present volume.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Doug Gifford said:


> Saw Daniel Lanois in Kingston at the Grand. He piled pillows in front of his amp so he could play it full out in a relatively small venue without blasting our heads off. It wasn't a DR and may not have been open backed, but seems worth a try. You may already have some pillows in the house…


Did you try this? Just curious.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Doug Gifford no, I had actually forgotten to try that one. I made a trade with a fellow member for some preamp tubes. Were they sleeping pillows, throw pillows he was using?


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Verne said:


> @Doug Gifford no, I had actually forgotten to try that one. I made a trade with a fellow member for some preamp tubes. Were they sleeping pillows, throw pillows he was using?


Throw pillows. It's hard to get acoustic feathers these days.


----------



## Doug Gifford (Jun 8, 2019)

Actually, I have a stock DRRI and a tele. So I tried it myself. My goose feather pillows sounded sort of honky and the eider featherbed emphasized the quack. I'm looking for something in paisley and see where that takes me.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Haha. Memory foam works like a looper?


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)




----------



## nonreverb (Sep 19, 2006)

Doug Gifford said:


> Did you try this? Just curious.


Another way I've seen it done is to lay the amp on it's back. (with a couple of 2x4's or 4x4's to allow for ventilation). Beams the harshes frequencies to the ceiling. Quite pleasant for the listener at that angle.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

nonreverb said:


> Another way I've seen it done is to lay the amp on it's back. (with a couple of 2x4's or 4x4's to allow for ventilation). Beams the harshes frequencies to the ceiling. Quite pleasant for the listener at that angle.


There was a time when we were trying to tame Marshall half stacks, when we used to lean the cabs back almost pointing straight up at the ceiling behind the mains with 57s pointed at them. They were still too loud, but certainly better than aiming them at the audience (or even worse, at the sound man).


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Closely examine the environment in which you are operating the speakers, concentrate on ways to absorb sound energy before it reaches your ears. Many times the room acoustics may be altered to absorb sound energy, effectively reducing the amount of sound energy that reaches your ears.


----------



## BlueRocker (Jan 5, 2020)

This thread is the equivalent of asking "how do I eat jello with a shovel", and most of us would suggest just using a spork. I know the OP got this amp in a trade - maybe it's time to think about getting something more appropriate for where it's being played. Just my $0.02 - I'd have traded it by now.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

I guess if I was really fond of the sound of an amp and wanted to "tame the volume" I'd build an iso cabinet and crank the F%#ker.


----------



## Paul Running (Apr 12, 2020)

Nothing beats the sound of a fully cranked tube amp (any class of operation) that is being pushed to the limit and then some. It shortens the life of the components (especially tubes and trannies) very much so however, I believe that the trade-off is worth it...no holds barred.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

@Milkman What is an ISO cab?!?

I found a P12Q 8 ohm local for a decent price. It'd be about 40w at most. Anybody have any insight into this speaker? Would it sound very much like the JensenC12K that's in the amp already? I have played the DRRI through a Greenback I have in a cab, it brightened the sound up a bit more than the stock speaker.


----------



## Latole (Aug 11, 2020)

Paul Running said:


> Nothing beats the sound of a fully cranked tube amp (any class of operation) that is being pushed to the limit and then some.


In my opinion, this is largely because our ears do not hear all sounds equally well at low volumes. By turning up the volume, we simply hear better.
This is the reason for the existence of the "loudness" button on Hi-fi amplifiers.

At low volume, a good pedal should sound like the amp being pushed.


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

I have an Eminence Maverick attenuating speaker that works very well for this. Not using it right so PM if you are interested in it.

TG


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)




----------



## BMW-KTM (Apr 7, 2015)

You could reduce your SPL by approximately 3 dB if you removed your existing 8 ohm speaker and replaced it with a 16 ohm of the same type. Or different if you prefer. By all accounts the OT on a DRRI is robust enough to handle the load. Many have done this and reported no issues.


----------



## Verne (Dec 29, 2018)

Thanks @BMW-KTM. I had considered swapping the greenback from my Darkhorse cab, but I went with the 12AU7 in V1 and V2 and a 12AY7 in the inverter. Gives a nice enough drop to bring the volume up to 4 now. Funny enough, after playing "this amp vs that amp", I find the DRRI is dropping out the bottom on me. It is actually up locally for sale now. Now that I FINALLY figured out how to lower the volume enough to utilize the tubes. Go figure. There is something I wish to purchase, and this amp should fetch the most $$ in my opinion. I'll play it more and see if I change my mind.


----------



## knight_yyz (Mar 14, 2015)

At loud volumes you hear the sound through your eardrums and your bones. Your bones don't pick up anything at low volume. Thus the difference in tone. If not for bone conduction we never would have heard of Beethoven


----------

